# your first bbw girlfriend and what did you do together?



## sponge56 (Jul 8, 2011)

so anyone have any stories?


----------



## Phaddy (Jul 9, 2011)

The first girl that I remember being attracted to who was chubby was Hannah in 3rd grade. She was very pretty, although not unusually big, but just seemed to have a wonderful kind of marshmallow quality. Of course at the time I had no clue why I found this more interesting.

The first girl with whom I had a "relationship" with that involved weight was in the summer before freshman year in high school (to avoid confusion, relationship here means we actually kind of kissed). Lucy was worried that she was gaining weight and getting chubby. She probably weighed 150 at the time. I was very athletic and was already working out for sports. She asked me to help her get into better shape. Her strategy was to have so much of the food that she was craving that she would get sick of it and then not want it anymore. She had a steady babysitting job and the parents didn't mind if she had one person visit her after the kids were put to bed. Lucy would call me up to let me know what she was craving and I would bring it to where she was baby sitting and then she would try to eat all that I had brought. One night it would be Oreos and milk. Another night donuts. Another night ice cream. We were doing this about twice a week. For some reason the ritual was only structured with the babysitting. If we were together on other days and evenings, we didn't do anything like this or even talk about it. I guess I was clueless that she was doing this in a completely controlled environment that no one else would know about, say if she was to do it in public or at her or my home. I never challenged the validity of what she was doing or suggested that by gorging on these things she was obviously not losing weight. I suggested that we track her weight to "see her progress, but she was unwilling, claiming that she didn't want to use someone else's scale. Part of her routine was to get to the point where she was so full, she had to undo her pants. In retrofact, her choice to wear tight jeans that had to be unbuttoned seemed part of the ritual. We would finish before the parents got home and I would remove everything that I had brought so that there was no evidence, with the obvious exception of her distended belly. She always had something like a sweatshirt that she could put on to conceal her stomach and unfastened pants. I am sure that there were all kinds of fascinating psychological things going on, but I was completely clueless, except about the fact that I found this really arousing. Of course, I was completely confused about why. After she would finish eating, she would make a point of having to sit back with her pants undone moaning about how full she was and how she would never feel like whatever she was eating ever again. She would ask me to rub her stomach, which would lead to us kissing and kind of fumbling around fully clothed. She probably didn't gain more than maybe 10 pounds during that summer of dieting. She moved away in her sophmore year, a bit chubbier. I have often wondered how things turned out.

I had already become aware of having a piqued interest in women gaining weight, which I had discovered in the comic strips Winnie Winkle and Lil Abner, which both had plot lines of women getting fatter, as well as the litmus test cartoons Pigs Are Pigs and the Daffy Duck episode where he helps a turkey avoid getting slaughered on Thanksgiving by eating all of his food. I don't think I became really aware of how all of this seemed to relate until I was in college, and I will admit that I have never actually figured out why I feel this way. Luckily, I also stopped worrying about it in college and most of my relationships, including both my live-in girlfriend for 13 years and my wife for 27 years, have had some aspect of feeding/gaining/appreciation for chubbiness woven in, although real weight gain has been minor as compared to others on this site.

A different discussion is probably the ability to have a longtime feeder/feedee relationship that involves overeating and weight gain, but without the person ever really getting fat. I don't mean this as judgemental in any way or suggest that it is a preferable arrangement. Personally, I find women on this site of many sizes attractive. My point is simply that it can be part of a relationship without a commitment for the person to gain a lot of weight.

Does anyone know of a sincere and/or accurate psychological profile that has ever been done in our current culture on the phenomenom of being sexually aroused by people overeating and gaining weight? I think that it is interesting that, when I first became aware of my interests say in the early 1960s, the percentage of overweight people in the USA was much smaller than today. With current trends, the number of people who are not overweight will be a small minority in several years. When will the mantra of the 60's "you can never be too thin or too rich" be formally replaced?


----------



## StickMan (Jul 9, 2011)

I am ashamed to admit that I've never really been in a serious, long term relationship with a BBW. My first girlfriend didn't come along until freshman year at college, and couldn't really be called such because a mutual friend tried to set us up and we realized that we didn't actually have any chemistry or common interests. My first long term gf sought me out, and was skinny as a rail and when she found out about my preference her own insecurities caused our relationship to start circling the drain. The only BBW I've ever dated AT ALL turned out to be relentlessly smothering and paradoxically self-centered, so I cut that short after barely a week. Now I'm dating a lovely girl who shares my interests, has definite chemistry with me, and just admitted she loves me last night (she's adorably awkward, in case you couldn't tell.) However, although she's softer 'round the middle than my first long term gf, she still can't really be called a BBW. (She outweighs me, but that's not much of an achievement) Considering what happened the last time I told a date about my preference, I'm a little hesitant to tell her I'm an FA. Any suggestions?


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jul 9, 2011)

I don't think you have to make a big deal out of telling her: as my mother used to say, "Actions speak louder than words." Besides, the important thing -- for her, at least -- is not that you're a fat admirer; it's that you're *her* admirer.


----------



## Adrian (Jul 10, 2011)

Back in the early 1960's, my first girlfriend -Noel and I danced a lot as a form of recreation. She was the oldest of seven children, so there was little privacy around her house. The situation wasn't much better at my house for I was the oldest of four children.
Dancing was something that we could do while other people were around. Yes the parents would tell the siblings to go play but, at any time someone could or would walk in.
Dancing was the best means of having some privacy while acting as though we were in public. She went to a different school than I did so, there were many dances we went to.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jul 10, 2011)

Short lived at the beginning of 12th grade, but it started nice.

I had known her for about a year. Back then she was in a committed relationship. We were distant friends. I didn't necessarily like her, but I did feel she was attractive.

My best friend at the time was a closer friend of hers. He formally introduced us on the bus one time. We became somewhat close.

At the end of 11th grade, we were pretty good friends. She started having a falling out with her fiancee (Who I later found out was a feeder), and then learned of my preferences. She thought I was cute.
We chatted through the summer. A few weeks into 12th grade and I was about to turn 17. She came to my birthday party. I was asked by a thin girl that same day too, but because I had already been talking to her, I turned the other girl down. 

The first thing I did was hook up two of my friends that were shy but both interested in each other. Then I went to her, held her close and kissed her. Quite a great feeling. 
After that we laid in bed. Some cuddling and kissing. Then we watched some comedy. lol

It started great, but ended very poorly.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jul 17, 2011)

my first serious girlfreind was a BBW,i was 14 she was 16.we dated,we had that mutual love for each other.we fooled around,not sex but you know fooling around.LOL 

things were pretty good,we had that mutal care for each other,she lived about 30 minutes from me at the time but we made it work,we met at my old freind's house every weekend almost,we talked on the phone all the time,i cared alot for her,she was a cool chick you know.i was unsecure though at the time and i always thought like what did she see in me and like she could be with someone else,she was like the first time i experienced touching a woman,which was incredible,she taught me some things,it was all good.

funny though me and her best freind knew each other from school already,i actually wanted to date her best freind that i know but i guess she wasn't into me like that so i started dating her best freind,guess it all worked out because it was awesome.although we had alot of fun,i do feel like if i had of been more mature and had more experience with certain things at the time that relationship would have been awhole lot better then what it already was.

i ended up breaking up with her because of what people was saying,like she was fat and ugly,she was the most beautiful girl in the world to me.but i let what others say get to me,i was 14,so yeah i hadn't really grown up fully yet.but i learned from my mistakes and would never do such a thing now.

i tried to get her back,she acted like she would get back with me but never did,not sure if she beated around the bush because she wanted to toy with me cause i hurt her since i broke up with her or what,although it seemed we would get back together,we never did.i eventually moved on,last i knew she was dating an old freind of mine's cousin,haven't saw her in a few years,i still wish her the best despite what happened,even if we are living are own lives.

but i don't let what people say get to me now like i did back then,it cost me a relationship,she even said she wanted to have my kids,and that was epic for a 14 year old boy to hear,ecspecially for the time.

i do think about her from time to time,and i guess you can say i do care for her in a sense,but at the same time i have moved on to you know.i told her i was sorry,and i had to forgive myself,i know what i did was messed up,and i said sorry to her and forgave myself for that,i would never in a million years do something as stupid as that again.who knows how our relationship could have been,we could have still been together or end up breaking up anyway,guess i will never know.

but things do happen and that is a part of life,and we just have to make the best of what we have.but i can say while dating her,i truely knew what love is,and i do want that feeling back,i could tell i cared for her with the same passion she cared for me,sure we were young,but i could feel it you know.i haven't really felt that way about anyone since,i think the feeling can be recreated with the right person,if she ever comes along.she really did show me what true and pure love was,a feeling i want back and hope i get back...


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 17, 2011)

My first experience with a big girl is not one I'm proud of. It was the first night of my senior class play (I was 17 at the time) and I had absolutely no idea how to handle someone so much bigger than me. I was 152 pounds my senior year due to starving myself for the wrestling team and she was about 230 (yes I know it doesn't seem much for this community but when you're 17 its different). After the play I was in was over, I ditched the after party for some hanky panky with my friend and I quickly found I could do little that I was used to doing with my smaller girls. I won't get into what happened but lets just say I was a disgrace to the size acceptance community that night.

I still remain friends with this person (tho we rarely speak anymore) and I've since apologized for my rookie mistakes....but I wouldn't be surprised if it didn't scar the both of us for a long time.


----------



## Jack Secret (Jul 19, 2011)

I did the same things I did with the rest of my girlfriends. Should there be a difference?


----------



## Fat Brian (Jul 19, 2011)

Got married.


----------



## ExpandingHorizons (Jul 19, 2011)

I met my true BBW girlfriend thru a friend that I know in real life more than 2 years ago and have been together since then. She's deaf like me.


----------

